# Knee Pads



## Greenflash35 (Dec 1, 2008)

Once onboard a racing boat sometime ago I was sitting on the rail next to someone who had great sailing Knee Pads. They were non-marking, and the they could be turned around under the leg to cushion the leg from the toe rail. Does anybody have these? If so who makes them? Thanx.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Greenflash35 said:


> Once onboard a racing boat sometime ago I was sitting on the rail next to someone who had great sailing Knee Pads. They were non-marking, and the they could be turned around under the leg to cushion the leg from the toe rail. Does anybody have these? If so who makes them? Thanx.


Take a look at Volley Ball Knee Pads at Sport Authority or a similar sporting goods store.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

I keep a pair of fairly light weight knee pads on board, I think they are vollyball pads as described by HyLyte. If I am going to be working around boat or brisk day I slip on under pants and forget about them. 
Never thought to turn them around as I mostly don't hang around on the rail but good idea.


----------



## Greenflash35 (Dec 1, 2008)

The Vollyball Knee Pads are just what I was looking for. Very light and comfortable. Haven't got them wet yet, not sure about that. Had light winds and seas on initial trial. Thinking that thay can fit inside the foulies easally. THANK YOU SAILNETERS.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

They play volleyball on the beach - must be ok to get wet.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anybody besides me remember the ad in National Lampoon for Calvin Klein "kneepads for the working girl"?


----------



## Greenflash35 (Dec 1, 2008)

Charleston Race Week had a Gill Booth there we found some neoprene Knee Pads made just for sailing.They are fully adjustable with 2 elastic and velcro straps in the back and good material in front for sliding fast across the decks. I found a large cleat under the spinnaker with my new Knee Pads. It still hurt. I think they made it less painful. And are good for multiple days of racing For Deck crew. A fellow crew member admitted that the first day of race week he was wondering why two of us were wearing knee pads. The second day he said he now understood why as his knees were hurting from not having them!


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

I started wearing them when I raced one-design. Now they're for maintenance. 

A boating necessity.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I have a pair of ProRainer foulie pants that have padding stitched into the shins and knees; they saved me all kinds of pain on windy days!


----------

